# Wanted ARC air box



## TerryTibs (May 1, 2015)

Needed arc air filter box. 
I have new filters so not worried filter condition. 
Must be complete and tidy. 

Thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

which model car


----------



## TerryTibs (May 1, 2015)

Sorry, don’t know how I missed that out.. r33gtr.


----------

